
GNU Tools Cauldron 2016 videos - octoploid
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOGTP9W1DX5X91H1CVL-1RzaQxs_nJPMI
======
octoploid
Slides are here:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2016](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/cauldron2016)

